# Just about done



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 17, 2016)

Spent last couple of day on site - what should have been final check out but obviously not finished despite first show scheduled in two weeks. College, adaptive reuse of an earlier dinning hall/college union building to house drama department. 260+ seat thrust, 80-100 seat studio theatre, dressing, costume shop, scene shop, offices, lobbies, etc. I started snapping pictures of the piles of lighting and then just went on.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 17, 2016)

And some more - guess there is a 10 photo limit. Studio theatre, dimmer, and control rooms


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 17, 2016)

costume shop, scene shop, and lobby


----------



## viking33 (Aug 18, 2016)

Whats the height of the ceiling in the shop? Seems pretty low to do two story sets.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 18, 2016)

It is - remember adaptive reuse - I think about 12' in a zone near loading door to stage, enough for a wagon maybe 8 x 16' and probably not 9-10 in most areas after ducts and some unfortunate drain pipes.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 18, 2016)

Wonder what they are going to put on in two weeks and if the set will be made of boxes. Lol.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 18, 2016)

In black box. I forgot name. Cast, built, and rehearsed end of spring semester. Student directed.


----------



## JohnD (Aug 18, 2016)

Very nice space, good re-use of existing structure.
I like the railing on the seating area but if Mike Holmes (Holmes on Homes) is correct, that would not be allowed in Canada. It seems that children love to climb up that kind of railing!.
It looks like the are using the PL-Cyc lights. It would be interesting to know how they work out. 
In the dimmer room, I see a Doug Fleenor DMX8DIM, curious what that controls. 
For the thrust stage is there a way to attach a floor cloth?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you. US regs prohibited guards that could be climbed but the removed that restriction. I don't know the substantiation for either. I was very pleased with pl cyc on a previous project, so should be good here, with 14' tall cyc and about 5'. DMX8DIM was for houselights with TVP retrofit lamp. Worked great on two previous projects. Lamp manufacturer changed and failed. Moving house lights to D20s and 29 watt quartz lamps. Stage floor is 3/4" plyron so not hard to attach to.


----------



## viking33 (Aug 19, 2016)

I've never seen the word so I looked it up. Is there a difference between plyron to MDO?


----------



## JohnD (Aug 19, 2016)

Plyron is from Olympic Panel.
http://www.olypanel.com/industrials.php
It is frequently used for stage decking.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes - plyron is an APA product standard - available from three mills when I checked a month ago. It is basically plywood with outer veneers of 1/8" hardboard - tempered unless you order special. We use 3/4", 1/2 and 5/8 common, others reportedly available. I like it because the hardboard surface is very dimensionally stable. Screws on 24" centers. Usually over 1 1/8" ply subfloor, this is just on 1 x 4 sleepers 12" on center, because of existing conditions.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Aug 19, 2016)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Thank you. US regs prohibited guards that could be climbed but the removed that restriction.



There are such things as guard rails that _can't_ be climbed? As a parent of a five-year-old I have yet to discover anything that even closely resembles such a thing. It seems akin to the anti-squirrel bird feeder industry. 

Potential thread hijack aside, very cool project! It looks great, Bill!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 19, 2016)

Well, harder to climb. Imagine a 42" solid wall versus a 42" high guard with horizontal rungs every 5". Both are permitted, one is easier to climb - for me at least.


----------

